# neue Trails in RLP bei trier



## PaulusPictures (5. April 2012)

Lust auf einen schnellen single trail mit DH Spaß?
Dann kommt zu unserem Götterhütterntrail in Waldrach bei Trier.
Die Strecken sind noch sehr unbekannt weswegen wir Leute suchen die Spaß an unseren Strecken finden und gerne mal vorbei kommen.
Wenn du jetzt Lust bekommen hast uns mal zu besuchen melde dich bei mir.
e-mail: [email protected]

Facebook: Philipp Paulus   oder Paulus Pictures


----------



## Nafets190 (7. April 2012)

Hi,

von dem Trail habe ich schon gehört, war aber selbst noch nicht da.
Ist der auch mit XC Bikes zu fahren oder ratet ihr davon eher ab?
Bin mir gerade ein EnduroHT am aufbauen, das dauert allerdings noch etwas bis es fertig ist (mitte Mai).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulusPictures (7. April 2012)

ja einer von unseren Trails lässt sich auch teilweise mit einem enduro Bike fahren
aber halt nur ein Teil der Strecke
für den Rest emfehle ich wenigstens ein FR Bike
kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du vorbei kommen willst
mfg Philipp


----------



## fastim (8. April 2012)

Servus!
Habe gerade beim stöbern den Thread hier gefunden. Der Trail macht mega Laune! Kann ihn nur empfehlen und den Erbauern danken...!
Ich bin ihn bis jetzt ein paar mal mit meinem CC-Bike (Hardtail, 100mm FW) gefahren. Solange man die Sprünge, die dort eingebaut sind weg lässt geht das auch gut zu fahren. Sicherlich kann man aber mit einem DH-Bike hier und dort das Gas wesentlich konsequenter stehen lassen ;-)
Beste Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. April 2012)

Der Trail lässt sich absolut problemlos mit nem Enduro-Bike fahren.


----------



## nailz (20. April 2012)

Gibt's mehrere (offizielle) Strecken?? Ich war letztes Jahr mit dem Enduro-HT da und konnte den Götterhüttentrail ohne Probs durchfahren.
Muss wohl mal wieder vorbeikommen....


----------



## bohaim (9. Juli 2013)

Ola,


Kann mir jemand (Hier oder flüsternder Natur) verraten wo der Trail losgeht...aufhört...etc? 
Das wäre nice


----------



## Nafets190 (9. Juli 2013)

Achja den wollte ich ja auch mal fahren


----------



## Cookiee (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen mal drüber mit dem HT drüber und es hat richtig Laune gemacht. Die Sprünge habe ich ausgelassen

Ich kannst nur empfehlen


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Juli 2013)

Wer verrät denn jetzt wo der ist? Hätte Lust da heute mal hin zum fahren.


----------



## bohaim (13. Juli 2013)

Sobald einer weiß / verrät wo es ist...
Ich würds auch gern wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (21. Juli 2013)

Wollte den heute mal suchen gehn. Jemand bock mit zu kommen?


----------



## bohaim (21. Juli 2013)

Ola,


Kann sein das ich mich später auch nochmal aufs Bike schwinge...
Aber grade ist mir das a. noch zu warm und b. muss ich mich noch von gestern Nacht erholen 

Wenn du ihn aber finden solltest, tell me, ich drück auf jeden Fall die Daumen!


----------



## Nafets190 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich starte mit einem Kollegen voraussichtlich um 14.30 in Schweich und fahren dann nach Kenn auf den Ruwerradweg. Falls dir das zeitlich in den Kram passt..


----------



## bohaim (21. Juli 2013)

Ola,

Ne, wenn fahr ich erst gegen Abends irgendwann...
Wünsch dir aber auf jeden Fall ne gute Tour!
Und wie gesagt, wenn du den Trail findest...tell me


----------



## Nafets190 (21. Juli 2013)

Da ist das Ding!







Leider wegen Forstarbeiten in Teilen nicht mehr fahrbar. Die "offizielle" Anfahrt kenne ich auch noch nicht. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.

Rest via PM.

Stefan


----------



## nailz (21. Juli 2013)

Die Löwen standen da doch nicht schon vorher rum, oder 

Dieses Jahr werde ich es leider wohl auch nicht mehr dorthin schaffen.
Die Prioritäten 
Was vertsehst du unter "offizieller Anfahrt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juli 2013)

Die Löwen waren tatsächlich nicht freilaufend .

Nunja wir haben den Trail gesucht. Auf OSM habe ich dann tatsächlich die Götterhütte gefunden und mir einen Weg dorthin aufgemalt. Wie ich es mir gedacht habe haben wir so den Trailausgang gefunden und haben dann den Trail hochgeschoben bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Wie man eben dort hin kommt ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, das wäre dann die offizielle Anfahrt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juli 2013)

Man kann gut in Kasel hinterm Paulinerhof hoch und den ersten Forstweg links in den Wald nehmen. Auf dem bleibt man bis fast ganz oben bis zur ersten Wegkreuzung des Trails. Dann rechts hoch und wieder links und man kommt zum Einstieg.


----------

